# this helmet would fit with eg2 goggle?



## 1desjardins (Oct 22, 2011)

Bern Helmets | Macon H2O Black w/ Knockout Logo Small

please guys , could you tell me if this helmet would fit with a pair of electric eg2 goggle?

ps. its a large 

thanks.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe your answer is in here I dunno
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/16593-helmet-goggle-compatibility-list.html


----------



## 1desjardins (Oct 22, 2011)

i didnt find it on this site , but thanks dude !


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

No problem.

I didn't dig thru it, just knew that page was around somewhere.

So did you figure out if they'll fit or not?

May have to go down to a store with your goggles


----------



## 1desjardins (Oct 22, 2011)

I found some peoples that said that they fits , but yess , i going to go at the store with my goggle for try them  
I hope they going to fit , because they're very badass !!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Did you suddenly become from another country or are you getting your drunk on and forget how to type?


----------



## 1desjardins (Oct 22, 2011)

sorry , i'm not english :/ i'm a french canadian and i'm just trying my best ..


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure about the Macon but I have the Watts and it fits great.


----------



## 1desjardins (Oct 22, 2011)

oh that look sweet , but my helmet dont have that little curve on the helmet  
so I guees im going to be alright !


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

1desjardins said:


> sorry , i'm not english :/ i'm a french canadian and i'm just trying my best ..


It's cool ( =

You're welcome here, and have beautiful women


----------



## 1desjardins (Oct 22, 2011)

hahahha yesss , they are beautiful, I agree !


----------

